# Fort Amherst Battery, Canada



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2017)

*It’s been a few years since I’ve been out on a roadtrip in the US & Canada, so it was great to be back behind the wheel for another huge 1200 mile roadtrip, this time across the rocky rugged island of Newfoundland, Canada.

In The capital St John’s, most people visit historic Signal hill & the excellent cannon battery on the opposite side of the estuary. But I also just had to visit this WWII fort, strategically placed at the entrance to the city’s harbour. 

Left to the mercy of the Atlantic, and with no maintenance, the gun battery has fallen into disrepair. Much of the concrete has crumbled into the sea, but the cannons remain in place… A reminder of the handful of areas of the North American continent that saw action in WWII. I stayed over an hour, exploring the ruins, and chilling out watching the ships enter and leave the harbour.

My roadtrip co-pilot landed later on that evening, and we went into town for a few beers. We were “screeched in” an initiation ceremony in a bar, in a group, for visitors to the island involving a shot of Rum, a short recitation and the kissing of a dead wet cod…… Very weird but fun; you’ll just have to google it!*



_The site has a long, extensive history. St John’s has changed hands several times over the centuries. Several canon batteries were established around the city to defend the harbour, and at further defensive positions along the coast. The first defences were built on this site in 1655 by Vice Admiral Christopher Martin to prevent pirates & enemy vessels from entering St John’s harbour. Fort Amherst was established around 1763, but the current structures date from World War II. The fort was named after William Amherst who successfully recaptured St John’s from the French in 1762. In the late 18th century a defensive chain was erected across the narrows from Chain Rock to Pancake Rock which could be raised in the event of enemy ships advancing into the harbour. 

During World War II a steel mesh was installed to prevent enemy submarines from entering the harbour. In 1941 St. John's was becoming more and more important as a rally point for convoy ships heading to the war in Europe, and the site was refortified. The harbour was attacked by a German U Boat in March 1941. . In 1945 a German U Boat surrendered, and was towed to St John’s Harbour. 


The existing canons are two 75mm field guns, and are still in place to this day. After the war, the site was decommissioned in 1946. _































































And finally, The view from Signal Hill






thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2017)

I wasn't expecting that Wombat, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2017)

Like that wombat.very colourful ain't it.love the setting and looks like you had a great holiday


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 8, 2017)

That is just lovely mate. That gun, and the picturesque setting... I am not jealous at all! Great pics, really enjoyed that, cheers!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Like that wombat.very colourful ain't it.love the setting and looks like you had a great holiday



Thanks Mikey,
It wss a lovely setting for an explore.
Colder than it looks!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> That is just lovely mate. That gun, and the picturesque setting... I am not jealous at all! Great pics, really enjoyed that, cheers!



Thanks mate 
Has to be one of the most picturesque places for guns!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2017)

Rust, graff, views and history. What more could you ask for? Great set Mr Wombat.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 9, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks mate
> Has to be one of the most picturesque places for guns!



Brilliant images Wombat. In '64, nature, the elements and lack of human 'colouration' meant this place had a much more 'just abandoned' look. To see similar on our coast line one had to be wandering about the Orkneys and Shetlands in the early '50's. I was lucky, Dad was stationed on both sets islands during WW2 and as an excited 10 year old I was shown all around the old fortifications by friends he had made amongst the islanders, who manned and crewed the three fishing boats that were used by the military to ferry personnel and small cargos around the MOD establishments on both sets of islands. I still vividly remember years later entering Balta Sound on the Island of Unst in the very late afternoon - suddenly the sound of a fairly turbulent sea breaking on the rocks at the entrance to the sound disappeared to be replaced by the knock of the boat engine and the haunting cries of seabirds. The view was equally magical, the lowered sun reflecting off the completely flat waters of the sound - with the sun never setting during the summer months at this latitude, these special moments tend to linger and not be masked by the blackness of nightfall. This natural lighting gave the WW1 and WW2 fortifications of Scapa Flow such an unwarlike look sometimes, one tend to forget what went on there. As I mentioned, in the early '50's much of the military metal was still in place in out of the way places, but the economics of good quality scrap metals meant that these places soon fell victim to MOD policy and the roving scrap man. Having such an interest in these types of fortification, I always had a good look around when either the job, holidays or visits to distant relatives presented a new site nearby. It should also be remembered that to many people of my generation, the concept of exploring history did not arise; 1/ we were mostly too young to understand 'History', 2/ More importantly however to many, was the understanding that 'My Dad was involved in this' and this certainly fired my lasting interest!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Rust, graff, views and history. What more could you ask for? Great set Mr Wombat.



Cheers Hughie 
It certainly was an excellent opportunity to see something a bit different


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Brilliant images Wombat. In '64, nature, the elements and lack of human 'colouration' meant this place had a much more 'just abandoned' look. To see similar on our coast line one had to be wandering about the Orkneys and Shetlands in the early '50's. I was lucky, Dad was stationed on both sets islands during WW2 and as an excited 10 year old I was shown all around the old fortifications by friends he had made amongst the islanders, who manned and crewed the three fishing boats that were used by the military to ferry personnel and small cargos around the MOD establishments on both sets of islands. I still vividly remember years later entering Balta Sound on the Island of Unst in the very late afternoon - suddenly the sound of a fairly turbulent sea breaking on the rocks at the entrance to the sound disappeared to be replaced by the knock of the boat engine and the haunting cries of seabirds. The view was equally magical, the lowered sun reflecting off the completely flat waters of the sound - with the sun never setting during the summer months at this latitude, these special moments tend to linger and not be masked by the blackness of nightfall. This natural lighting gave the WW1 and WW2 fortifications of Scapa Flow such an unwarlike look sometimes, one tend to forget what went on there. As I mentioned, in the early '50's much of the military metal was still in place in out of the way places, but the economics of good quality scrap metals meant that these places soon fell victim to MOD policy and the roving scrap man. Having such an interest in these types of fortification, I always had a good look around when either the job, holidays or visits to distant relatives presented a new site nearby. It should also be remembered that to many people of my generation, the concept of exploring history did not arise; 1/ we were mostly too young to understand 'History', 2/ More importantly however to many, was the understanding that 'My Dad was involved in this' and this certainly fired my lasting interest!




Cheers DS
A comprehensive reply, as always 
This was an interesting place from a historical point, and an exploring opportunity


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2017)

How did I miss this last night?? Love it Wombat, thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow excellent stuff Wombat!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 9, 2017)

krela said:


> How did I miss this last night?? Love it Wombat, thank you.





Rubex said:


> Wow excellent stuff Wombat!



Kind words
Thanks guys


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 10, 2017)

cracking report Wombat, rusting gun and nice scenery. What more could you ask for.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 10, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> cracking report Wombat, rusting gun and nice scenery. What more could you ask for.



Cheers jsp
Plenty to see there


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

Spectacular scenery and wonderful photos!

Sometimes I do wonder if some of these "local ceremonies" for the visitors are created just to amuse the locals...but I'm sure yours was a genuine one lol


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 6, 2017)

Many thanks everyone


----------

